# discolouration of facial skin :[



## kimmy (Oct 5, 2005)

i've finally gotten my facial skin pretty smooth [mini wave to celebrate haha] but i still have that ugly discolouration. it's red mainly on/around the nose and chin...does anyone know anything [besides toner/astringent] that can help that?


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 6, 2005)

Moisturiser with vit C is supposed to be good for this. Do you mean uneven pigmentation in skin or fading dark scars?

Oh, and eating lots of vegetables. That's good for your skin!


----------



## MACreation (Oct 14, 2005)

I have that too ...red nose syndrome.ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've used Vitamin C toner and Lotion from AVON< cheap if u wanna try them out


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have that too. Its gone away a bit since I was a teenager, but its never gone away fully.  I probably should take vitamins or something..


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Its mostly congestion under the skin. Are you exfoliating at least once a week??
If it's actually pigmentation and not redness, then DDF has an excellent treatment regimen for that.


----------

